# Auswirkungen langer Profibusleitungen?



## Geisterkarle (8 Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

die tl;dr Frage wäre, dass ja bekanntermaßen Profibus eine relativ begrenzte Leitungslänge hat. Und wenn ich das richtig kapiere über die komplette Länge und nicht von Teilnehmer zu Teilnehmer. Wenn man also längere Wege hat muss man also PB-Repeater einsetzen. Korrekt?
Nun würde mich interessieren, wie sich zu lange Längen sich auswirken? Ist dann einfach der Bus "Instabil" oder ist er komplett weg, wie als ob gar kein weiterer Teilnehmer vorhanden ist??

Zum Detail meines Problems:
Wir erweitern gerade eine ältere Anlage mit Profibus (1.5MBit). Diese ist auch noch im EX-Bereich und Leitungswege sind lang für manche Technik-Trennung. 
Es gibt einen komplett neuen Hauptschaltschrank; um in diesen zu kommen haben wir im "alten" Hauptschrank einen PB-Repeater eingebaut, der uns den Bus bis dahin bringt. Der ist aber eher für den "Profibusstich" bis dahin; von der SPS sind es nur 5m bis zum Repeater. Diese Verbindung scheint soweit auch zu funktionieren, denn die beiden Siemens-ET-EA-Baugruppen da drin funktionieren, kein Ding. 
Aber wir gehen von da auch über einen STAHL Fieldbus Isolation Repeater (wie "Repeater" der ist wäre auch eine Frage...) nach draußen zu Baugruppen im Feld und hier ist mein Problem: Dieser EX-Trenner zeigt an, welche Verbindungsstecker vorhanden sind. Mein "Interner" wird erkannt, aber der Ausgehende ist nicht vorhanden. Das Kabel ist durchgeklingelt, Spannung ist am anderen Ende vorhanden etc. Auch ein "Wurfkabel" (in Ermangelung eines langen PB-Kabels aber nur ein normales 2x1.0 Kabel!) hilft hier nicht. Als ich aber testweise mal nen 2m PB-Kabel dran gehängt hab, war sofort Verbindungsanzeige da! 
Entsprechend, mit der "Kurzfrage" oben, kann es sein, dass hier der Weg zu weit ist und der PB komplett seinen Dienst verweigert? Also von diesem Trenner bis zur Baugruppe sind es für die Wurfleitung (und so halber durch Schritte gezählt) ca. nochmals 35m! Schön verlegt vermutlich noch mehr... kann das mein Problem sein? reicht es für den Bus halt gerade noch in den Schaltschrank (ich Tippe hier auf eine SPS-Schaltschrank Entfernung von ca. 100m!), aber wenn ich da recht weit raus will, sind wir tot? So das ich da noch einen weiteren Repeater benötige? 
Oder hat wer andere Ideen, woran mein Verbindungsproblem liegt? 

Für Tipps Dankbar!
Geisterkarle


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Juni 2021)

Da Profibus grundsätzlich erst einmal eine serialle Kommunikation ist, ist das Problem, daß die Signale verschleißen, je länger das Kabel ist. Das heißt, ein Rechtecksignal wird am Ende nur noch ein runder Hügel sein.
Je höher die Geschwindigkeit, desto besser muß die Signalqualität sein, um die Flanken erkennen zu können.
Das heißt umgekehrt, daß Du (zumindest testweise) die Geschwindigkeit runterstellen kannst, um zu versuchen, eine Kommunikation herzustellen.
Je geringer die Geschwindigkeit, destö stärker darf das Signal verschleißen, um noch erkannt zu werden.

Wenn Du dann damit eine Kommunikation hergestellt bekommst, hast Du quasi schon die Antwort auf deine Frage bekommen: Ja, ist zu lang.


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Juni 2021)

Moin Geisterkarle,

wie JSEngineering schon schrieb: ja, ist zu lang.

Du könntest (mehrere?) Repeater setzen oder für die lange Strecke auf Glasfaser (hätte auch EMV-spezifische Verbesserungen zur Folge) umsteigen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Geisterkarle (8 Juni 2021)

Hm, da wie gesagt Erweiterung und die Altanlage halbwegs parallel läuft (wenn ich sie mit meinem herumspielen am Bus nicht stoppe ) ist es nicht einfach mal "kurz" die Geschwindigkeit runterzustellen, um das zu prüfen... höchstens Wochenende, wenn die Anlage steht. Aber glaube die "paar" Euro für den Repeater sind besser investiert, als dass ich jetzt nochmal mehrere Tage verliere, wo ich im Prinzip nix machen kann...

Aber danke euch erstmal!


----------



## Imolator (8 Juni 2021)

> Ist dann einfach der Bus "Instabil" oder ist er komplett weg, wie als ob gar kein weiterer Teilnehmer vorhanden ist??


Kommt darauf an. Er kann instabil sein, also es fallen sporadisch einzelne Teilnehmer aus oder es funktioniert gar nicht mehr.

Ich habe schon PB-Anlagen mit über 100m Längen in Betrieb genommen. Allerdings muss dann alles perfekt sein. Jeder Stecker muss 100% sauber montiert sein und das Kabel muss stimmen.


> Auch ein "Wurfkabel" (in Ermangelung eines langen PB-Kabels aber nur ein normales 2x1.0 Kabel!) hilft hier nicht.


Provisorien werden nicht funktionieren, da der Wellenwiderstand garantiert falsch ist.

Bei Erweiterungen bestehender Anlagen besteht die Gefahr, dass man PB-Kabel verschiedener Hersteller verwendet. Grundsätzlich ist das kein Problem. Kritisch wird es, wenn man Stecker mit Schneidklemmen verwendet. Die funktionieren häufig nur mit Kabeln vom gleichen Hersteller. Dies gilt besonders bei Siemens-Steckern. Die zicken gerne mit Kabeln anderer Hersteller herum, da die Schneidklemmen die Adern nicht ausreichend anschneiden und so kaum oder keinen Kontakt herstellen. Das kann einen bei der Fehlersuche auch in den Wahnsinn treiben oder zumindest in die Irre führen.

Und es können noch 1000 andere Gründe vorliegen, warum in PB instabil sein kann.

Wenn also Probleme bei 100m auftreten, dann sind eher Teile der Installation nicht sauber oder wirklich viele Teilnehmer in Reihe geschaltet. Ein Repeater, der die Pegel hoch genug puscht, damit das dann doch funktioniert, ist eher ein Sieg auf Zeit, da eine PB-Installation mit Fehlstellen langfristig Probleme bereiten wird.

Das meint Siemens zu erreichbaren Längen:





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				




*Übertragungsrate*​*Leitungslänge*​9,6 KBit/s - 187,5 KBit/s​1000m​500 KBit/s​400m​1,5 MBit/s​200m​3, 6, 12 MBit/s​100m​


----------



## dingo (8 Juni 2021)

Bei 1,5MBit können lt. PNO die Segmente max. 200 Meter lang sein, mit Repeater können diese Erweitert werden.

In der R.Stahl Anleitung steht etwas von Steckererkennung auf der ATEX- Seite des Repeater, hier werden spezielle Stecker mit 120Ohm beschrieben.

Ich würde mal bei R.Stahl nachfragen.


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Juni 2021)

dingo schrieb:


> Bei 1,5MBit können lt. PNO die Segmente max. 200 Meter lang sein, mit Repeater können diese Erweitert werden.
> 
> In der R.Stahl Anleitung steht etwas von Steckererkennung auf der ATEX- Seite des Repeater, hier werden spezielle Stecker mit 120Ohm beschrieben.
> 
> Ich würde mal bei R.Stahl nachfragen.



Moin,

200m gelten bei 1,5MBit aber nur bedingt.
Es hängt auch von
- der Anzahl der Slaves
- der Topologie
- den EMV-Bedingungen
- der Installationsqualität 
- ...
ab.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Imolator (8 Juni 2021)

> Bei 1,5MBit können lt. PNO die Segmente max. 200 Meter lang sein, mit Repeater können diese Erweitert werden.
> 
> In der R.Stahl Anleitung steht etwas von Steckererkennung auf der ATEX- Seite des Repeater, hier werden *spezielle Stecker mit 120Ohm* beschrieben.



Üblich sind bei PB eigentlich 150 OHM. Man sollte überprüfen, ob Stahl auch spezielle Kabel mit entsprechendem Wellenwiderstand fordert. Auf kurzen Strecken kann es auch mit allen möglichen Kabeln mehr oder minder gut funktionieren, aber bei 100m muss da alles aufeinander abgestimmt sein.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (8 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Der Stahl Bus ist auf Grund der Ex Anforderungen eine Abwandlung vom Profibus. Dabei ist die Zündenergie entscheidet. Durch die Anforderungen wurde die Treiberspannung auf ca. 3,3 V herunter gesetzt. Normal sind bei Profibus 6,8 V. Das ist also fast die Hälfte. Damit ist es ein komplett neues System und es gelten nur die von Stahl genannten Vorgaben, und die Ex. Anforderungen.
Und in den Ex Anforderungen gibt es einen Passus, dass sämtliche Geräte getauscht werden müssen, wenn mit einem Messgerät geprüft wurde, dass nicht ausschließlich nur im Ex Bereich verwendet wird.
Der Hintergrund sind ESD Effekte durch berühren, die die Treiber zerstören können.
In dem Forum werden jetzt Dinge dokumentiert, die bei einem Gau noch nach Jahren zum Bumerang werden können. Die Technik ist gnadenlos, sie vergisst und verzeiht nichts.
Holen Sie sich bitte professionelle Hilfe, die sich in dem Thema auskennen.
Leadec Management Central Europe BV & Co. KG
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
Calwer Straße 25
71034 Böblingen
0151 17120153
Hans-Ludwig.Goehringer@leadec-services.com


----------



## Indu-Sol (9 Juni 2021)

Hallo Geisterkarle,

hier noch ein paar Ergänzungen:



> die tl;dr Frage wäre, dass ja bekanntermaßen Profibus eine relativ begrenzte Leitungslänge hat. Und wenn ich das richtig kapiere über die komplette Länge und nicht von Teilnehmer zu Teilnehmer. Wenn man also längere Wege hat muss man also PB-Repeater einsetzen. Korrekt?



Korrekt, je nach genutzter Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit können unterschiedliche Leitungslängen pro PROFIBUS Segment genutzt werden und wenn diese überschritten wird, sollte spätestens ein Repeater genutzt werden. Weitere Kriterien, die einen Einsatz von Repeatern erforderlich machen, ist die Anzahl an Geräten in seinem Segment und hier werden maximal 32 Geräte spezifiziert (E/A-Geräte, Repeater, LWL Umsetze usw.). Die gilt alles für das klassische PROFIBUS DP.



> Nun würde mich interessieren, wie sich zu lange Längen sich auswirken? Ist dann einfach der Bus "Instabil" oder ist er komplett weg, wie als ob gar kein weiterer Teilnehmer vorhanden ist??



Lange Leitungen haben idealerweise nur einen Einfluss auf das PROFIBUS Signal selbst. Die Amplitude/Signalstärke des Signals wird entlang des Weges geringer und die Flanken des Signales verschleifen sich, die typische Haifischflosse in der Signaltechnik. Jedoch gibt es durch alle Komponenten in einer Übertragungstrecke, wie z.B. Stecker und auch die Geräte, weitere negative Einflüsse auf das Signal.



> Aber wir gehen von da auch über einen STAHL Fieldbus Isolation Repeater (wie "Repeater" der ist wäre auch eine Frage...) nach draußen zu Baugruppen im Feld und hier ist mein Problem: Dieser EX-Trenner zeigt an, welche Verbindungsstecker vorhanden sind. Mein "Interner" wird erkannt, aber der Ausgehende ist nicht vorhanden. Das Kabel ist durchgeklingelt, Spannung ist am anderen Ende vorhanden etc. Auch ein "Wurfkabel" (in Ermangelung eines langen PB-Kabels aber nur ein normales 2x1.0 Kabel!) hilft hier nicht. Als ich aber testweise mal nen 2m PB-Kabel dran gehängt hab, war sofort Verbindungsanzeige da!



Der STAHL Fieldbus Isolation Repeater ist nicht nur ein einfacher Repeater, sondern wechselt von dem klassischen PROFIBUS DP auf die eigensichere Variante PROFIBUS RS 485-IS. Hier gelten teilweise wieder andere Werte. Z.B. dürfen nur noch spezielle Stecker genutzt werden Produktdetails - Industry Mall - Siemens WW und natürlich auch andere Leitungslängen und die Anzahl an Geräten.






> Entsprechend, mit der "Kurzfrage" oben, kann es sein, dass hier der Weg zu weit ist und der PB komplett seinen Dienst verweigert? Also von diesem Trenner bis zur Baugruppe sind es für die Wurfleitung (und so halber durch Schritte gezählt) ca. nochmals 35m! Schön verlegt vermutlich noch mehr... kann das mein Problem sein? reicht es für den Bus halt gerade noch in den Schaltschrank (ich Tippe hier auf eine SPS-Schaltschrank Entfernung von ca. 100m!), aber wenn ich da recht weit raus will, sind wir tot? So das ich da noch einen weiteren Repeater benötige?
> Oder hat wer andere Ideen, woran mein Verbindungsproblem liegt?



Natürlich kann es die Leitungslänge sein, jedoch auch vieles anderes. Daher würde ich dir im ersten Step empfehlen zu prüfen, ob die passenden Komponenten im PROFIBUS DP Bereich und auch im PROFIBUS RS 485-IS verwendet wurden und korrekt installiert sind (IN und OUT korrekt an den Steckern verdrahtet und ob die Abschlusswiderstände an den beiden Enden eines Segmentes verschalten sind.)

Solltest du mit diesen Maßnahmen keinen Erfolg haben, dann stehen natürlich auch geeignete Tools zur Verfügung, um das System besser zu diagnostizieren. Im einfachsten Falle einen PROFIBUS-INspektor NT für den Selbsteinsatz oder natürlich gibt es auch Vorort oder sogar Remoteunterstützungen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen und hoffe du findest den Fehler.

MfG
Frank Lehmann


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2021)

Aus eigener praktischer Erfahrung auch ganz wichtig: 

1. Das richtige Profibuskabel verwenden, 
2. Biegeradien einhalten,
3. Mindestlängen (ich glaube 50 cm) zwischen 2 Profibusteilnehmern einhalten.


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2021)

Aus eigener praktischer Erfahrung auch ganz wichtig: 

1. Das richtige Profibuskabel verwenden, 
2. Biegeradien einhalten,
3. Mindestlängen (ich glaube 50 cm) zwischen 2 Profibusteilnehmern einhalten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Juni 2021)

Hier kann man sich die Aufbaurichtlinien Profibus runterladen, bei der Längenberechnung spielt auch noch
die Anzahl der Teilnehmer usw. eine Rolle:






Siemens FAQ


----------



## Imolator (9 Juni 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aus eigener praktischer Erfahrung auch ganz wichtig:
> 
> 1. Das richtige Profibuskabel verwenden,
> 2. Biegeradien einhalten,
> 3. Mindestlängen (ich glaube 50 cm) zwischen 2 Profibusteilnehmern einhalten.


Die Sache mit der Mindestlänge hält sich hartnäckig, ist aber eher unkritisch (und hier wahrscheinlich auch nicht das Problem).
Vermeintlich zu kurze PB-Leitungen treten eigentlich nur in Schaltschränken auf. Wenn man es dann gut meint und z.B. auf 1m geht ("_Reserven im Schaltschrank sind ja auch immer gut_"), dann ist das Kabel in der Regel zu lang für eine saubere Verlegung. Also wird es in den Kabelkanal gestopft und mindestens einmal umgelegt. Da im Kabelkanal kein Platz für saubere Bögen ist, hat man so einen schönen 180° Knick, der garantiert mehr Reflektionen und damit Störungen generiert, als ein vermeintlich zu kurzes Kabel.

Punkt 3. beisst sich also schnell mit Punkt 2.


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2021)

Imolator schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Mindestlänge hält sich hartnäckig, ist aber eher unkritisch (und hier wahrscheinlich auch nicht das Problem).
> Vermeintlich zu kurze PB-Leitungen treten eigentlich nur in Schaltschränken auf. Wenn man es dann gut meint und z.B. auf 1m geht ("_Reserven im Schaltschrank sind ja auch immer gut_"), dann ist das Kabel in der Regel zu lang für eine saubere Verlegung. Also wird es in den Kabelkanal gestopft und mindestens einmal umgelegt. Da im Kabelkanal kein Platz für saubere Bögen ist, hat man so einen schönen 180° Knick, der garantiert mehr Reflektionen und damit Störungen generiert, als ein vermeintlich zu kurzes Kabel.
> 
> Punkt 3. beisst sich also schnell mit Punkt 2.


Mag sein, trotz allem sollte man zwischen 2 Profibussteckern mind. 0,5 m Kabel haben. Das ist in Schaltschränken mit vielen Servos oft nicht der Fall. Es sind halt mehrere Kriterien zu beachten und die können sich nun mal gegenseitig beeinflussen. Wir legen in diesem Fall die Kabel dann nicht in den Kanal, sondern machen einen Bogen. Die Bögen werden miteinander verbunden, immer zum nächsten Teilnehmer. Wenn es paßt, dann wieder in den Kanal. Sieht auch noch ganz vernünftig aus.


----------

